# Every kayakers worst nightmare



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys and girls,

very recently I had a big fright when paddling in open water off Botany bay about 1500m offshore, the events go a bit like this - And remember this could be you !!

The story

Got tipped out by a rolling wave, no big deal, and no excuses for rolling either! Was confident of getting back in because I had practised re-entry techniques in the shallows to work out what was best for me and what the yak liked too! Anyhow after the dunking the first part went like clockwork floating around the yak, from port to starbord sorting and pack the fishing gear to make room for blubber guts to get back on board. Next step is to climb aboard and found out the clothing was acting like a sea drogue so stripped off and then tried to re enter again, after a while i got exhausted trying to spear out of the water and slide up into the yak and realised that maybe just maybe the exhaustion could have got the better of me and then what? Add to that the anxiety, the fear and the possibility a shark may ave a go forced the adrenal glands into spurting rocket fuel into the muscles and eventually got back on board, paddled for home to eventually land at the beach with great relief. I would have kissed the beach but do not come from a catholic background!

For the next few weeks I thought about this re-entry issue and considered making a ladder of sorts, tried all sorts of designs and apparatus but nothing really worked, the solution was easier than expected that came in the shape of flippers to help with the power stroke and thats works for every yak design! And it really does help, o.k. its not the ideal solution but its better than no aid at all.

The question is - do you guys have a faithful tool to assist with re-entering that you would like to share.

Remember its the not so perfect situation - wave size and wind increasing, deep water, your mate cant see you, its starting to get darker, shit Im all alone sort of feeling, fuck I dont want to die this way sort of thought creeping into the head!!! Where's me frigging mate etc, So how do you get back in guys.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Well as a fat bastard deep water re-entry for me is tough. I now leave my spearfishing fins in the front of the yak to give me that extra brooooom to get my guts over the side. I have been reading this site with interest though http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Articles/Instruction/PaddleFloat.htm and i am thinking about making one of these stirup reentry thingys


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah good post Brian - and its something that everyone should be aware of especially coming into the colder months where water temps are low and hypothermia can quickly set in. For those paddling in 'sharky' areas its a skill that needs to be done and done quickly!

Some guys are a lot more nimble/strong and can get on easily but there are plenty of guys and girls here that will find it difficult, so I guess everyone should be aware of their own limits and should know whether they are able to get back on or not. So ask yourself - have you ever practised?

Brian - i know you were having some 'practice' up at South West Rocks as you were finding the Dorado a bit tippy and came off a few times. Are there any other tips you can give that helped you and may help others?

ps the idea of fins is great, but not always ideal as they need to be stored in a hatch etc and may not be accessible in an emergency..


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Pushups!!..chinups!!....do them till it hurts, then think of a noah then do 20 more :twisted: :lol:

Glad ya telling the tale and we are not reading about it in the news! Panic+coldwater leads to trouble pretty quick, those practice runs you did might have just saved your life mate!

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/ ... 9371035494

Check that link out, very clever idea....not that ive had to use it yet but its a nice trick to know.

Now drop and give me 50 :twisted: :twisted: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I've never had a problem with wet re-entry, I'm not the fittest bloke on earth either. I think the best thing is practice practice practice (i spent quite a bit of time in the shallows getting it right). Personally I wouldnt be confident going out in bad conditions unless I could get back on first time every time. No one wants to be kicking their legs in dirty water with the swell up :shock:.

Fins seem like an *excellent* idea if you have trouble getting back on. Ideally you would want to "wean" yourself off them asap though, time spent getting them on could be better spent out of the water away from the toothies ;-).


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

On my invader I found that it was challenging and I had to lie on top of the yak and roll around into possy. Not very easy with gear on board. With the Outback I often walk the yak out passed the breakers and jump in in deep water. It is very easy to get on. If you have a flotation device you could attach to your paddle and shove one end through the grab ropes on both sides this would steady the yak a bit too.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmmm, I thought I did a little picture once of the "ladder" idea that you ased about but I can't find it ???

Basically you lay your paddle across the yak.
Tie a piece of rope (you probably need about 2 metres) to your paddle shaft

Pass the rope under the yak and up and over the shaft on the other side of the yak.

Put a couple of half hitches around the shaft

Tie a loop (or one you prepared earlier) around the loose end of the rope (probably about 750mm down from half hitches)

Use the loop to put your foot into to lift yourself up to the yak.

This is only one of several methods that may be suitable. It's a good one to practice for when you are exhausted, unfit or overweight :lol: )

If you can't understand the concept, just reply and I'll do up a little sketch


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's a sketch I just made up


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

You know I think practice is mandatory. I wouldn't want to rely on anyone else's experience personally to evaluate how easy you will find it to get back on when you need to. I was concerned about it so went out and practiced and found it easier than getting out of a swimming pool by pushing down on the edge. But that is just my experience. Get out and practice before you need to use reentry in a real situation I reckon.

Thanks for sharing your experience Brianj and glad you are ok.

JT


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

A bloke I know has a SIK and has a paddlefloat. to help get in the kayak when launching. though these can be used for SOK if you fall out.
it has a velcro loop behind the cockpit (this is where one end of the paddle goes) the other end of the paddle has the float on it (they slide over the blade) you then position yourself in the 90 deg corner, between the outstetched padlle and kayak then push yourself up and in.
it might also help to do some bodywieght resistance pushes (pushups etc.) as this could be very hard for some large yakkers.


----------

